# is it safe ?



## cal1956 (Oct 8, 2018)

last night i watched a youtube video that used saltpeter and potassium nitrate in a brine to soak chicken overnight ,
 i have 2 questions !! 
(1) is it safe ? and (2) what does it do ?


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 8, 2018)

You should contact ( zwiller ) on this site. He was telling me about potassium nitrate, and attached a link to a university study on those chemicals. I guess it attracts moisture so the meat doesn't dry out. I think saltpeter is just another name for cure #1 used for smoked foods. Safe? I'm not using it.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't have a problem with cure #1, as it occurs in high quantities in celery and beets.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2018)

Saltpeter is very dangerous. Measured in very low weights.   I would stay away from it and use #1


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I think saltpeter is just another name for cure #1 used for smoked foods.


No ,, different stuff . I don't know enough to speak about it , but don't make that mistake . Not the same thing .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2018)

Salt petre and potassium nitrate act as Cures and color retention.
Better to use Cure #1 as recommend.


----------



## cal1956 (Oct 8, 2018)

it was a KFC copy cat recipe and the guy  was adamant that the potassium nitrate was required  and could not be substituted


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 8, 2018)

Too much chemical manipulation by the fast food scientists. I think that's why most of us are overweight and cancers are so common.


----------



## cal1956 (Oct 8, 2018)

thinking i will pass on trying this one !!! even tho everyone that tried it claims it was spot on


----------



## zwiller (Oct 8, 2018)

Saltpeter IS potassium nitrate...  Like everyone said, be safe and use #1.  I used salt peter all the time back when I liked to blow stuff up LOL.  NO WAY it's in KFC.  Odds are the person on the YT video means potassium CHLORIDE another form of "salt".  I went down the fried chicken path a few times and the key is actually pressure frying (broasting) and brining.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 8, 2018)

Just a FYI, potassium nitrate is the principle component of naturally occurring saltpeter.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 8, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Saltpeter IS potassium nitrate...  Like everyone said, be safe and use #1.  I used salt peter all the time back when I liked to blow stuff up LOL.  NO WAY it's in KFC.  Odds are the person on the YT video means potassium CHLORIDE another form of "salt".  I went down the fried chicken path a few times and the key is actually pressure frying (broasting) and brining.


Are you set up to pressure fry? I was interested in that for a while too.


----------



## cal1956 (Oct 8, 2018)

its an Australian video and he claims its NOT the pressure cooking that is the key , its the prep  
those that followed his method claimed ( without exception and there were quite a few ) that this guy got it right 
but better safe than sorry later


----------



## zwiller (Oct 8, 2018)

Before I forget, I was referring to sodium phosphate back in your burger thread... 

No broaster here.  If you ever had actual Broaster TM chicken you will never eat KFC again.  http://broaster.com/


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 8, 2018)

I know, I checked some pressure cookers out a few years ago that are supposed to be safe for chicken pressure cooking, but spendy, and makes me a little nervous putting oil in a cooker under pressure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2018)

Stay away from salt peter, and only use cure #1, cure #2, or Mortons tenderquick for any brining or curing. I don't use TQ, I only use cure #1 or cure #2. Salt peter is very dangerous to use unless you really know what you are doing!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 8, 2018)

Saltpeter, Sulfur, and Charcoal can make black powder.

So do you really want to take a chance of blowing your panties off with explosive chicken farts? :confused:o_O


----------

